# URGENT PLEASE RESPOND: Fogger Issue



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello there technological geniuses! I am in need of some assistance. You see my foggers wireless remote doesn't seem to be working and I was wondering if there was any way of making a switch to make it work in a quick amount of time? Please note I have NO idea what your talking about with all these crazy terms so please explain all the terms or dumb it down as much as possible haha :googly:

I dont know if your going to need specifications or not but I know nothing about it haha the fogger doesn't exactly say anything on it about anything.. If you need the fuse type then I have that but I don't see why you would. Its a spirit fogger :/ I dont know anything else about it.

Its just like this one but doesn't have a handel at the top and has a wireless controller instead. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fog-machine/
Some info I found awhile ago. Anyone know?
Power: AC 120V 60Hz
Heater: 400W
Output: 2000 cu.Ft/Min
Tank Capacity: 0.8 Liter
Remote: Wireless Remote (only has on/off switch)
Safety shut-off

Here is the fogger. I found it: https://www.gearbyowner.com/Ad.aspx?AdID=9369


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I know you've already thought of this, but did you try replacing the batteries in the remote?


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a manual button on the fogger itself that lets you test to make sure the fogger part is working? I'm wondering if it's the fogger or just the remote that's not working.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Otaku said:


> I know you've already thought of this, but did you try replacing the batteries in the remote?


Yea I replaced the batteries to check if that was it. I had the same problem with it last year but it happened halloween day so there was no time to fix it :/ I'm thinking maybe to just get a new one but You guys may be right that maybe its the controller because the fogger works fine just I cant get a flow of fog out. As the fogger is heating up some of the fog slips out so I know its definatly working. I have the fogger opened up right now trying to see if there are any wires not hooked up but they all are so I'm guessing that it has to be the remote?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I found the issue I think but have no clue on how to solve it. So I opened up the remote and saw that inside its an LED sensor that is supposed to line up with the fogger. I'm assuming that the LED is supposed to turn on when I press "ON" to send a signal to the fogger. However thats not the case. The LED doesn't want to turn on. I cant replace the LED either because its attached to the servo board (thats what the green board thing is right?) and is impossible to replace. Could I try using a different LED and trying to get the fogger to register it?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The LED in your remote is likely infrared so you won't 'see' it come on. Though it may have a red LED - like a TV remote - to indicate it is transmitting. If all else fails, you can usually 'look' at the infrared LED through the view screen of a digital camera,, cell phone, etc - and see it come on. The camera picks up the infra red and it will show up as a light purple flash on the view screen.

IR LED's through camera:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

2 yrs ago I had a fairly new Fog Storm 1200 fogger (it was a gift) that wouldn't work. The unit would heat up and a small puff of fog would come out the nozzle. But the light would never come on. I figured it was the pump so I changed it out. No help. So I guessed it was the remote. Long story short...I sent it to the manufacturer for repair when I couldn't figure it out. Turned out to be the heating unit. It would get hot but not hot enough to allow the fog to pass through the unit. Also, the float in the fog solution reservoir was messed up. Works fine now. Cost me about $70, and even now, at half price it would cost me $190 for a new one. So it was a fair deal.

If you can get parts for yours cheaper than buying a new one, I would try it. Otherwise, probably cheaper to buy a new one. hope you can find the problem.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good advice, JW. I picked up a little 400W fogger at Michael's last year with a 40% coupon, saved ~$20. The timer remote was another $16 with a 40% coupon. Works great in my witch's cauldron.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hey thanks JW however my fogger only ended up costing me 40 bucks in all so honestly spending 70 to get it fixed seems like a terrible idea even though the fogger worked the first year and worked sooooo well.. Hmm I guess I'll just buy a new one. I'm sure I can find a 40 dollar one or maybe even cheaper like otaku did at Michael's. Alright thanks for the help everybody! Yet another problem solved by the geniuses in Technological Terror!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> hey thanks JW however my fogger only ended up costing me 40 bucks in all so honestly spending 70 to get it fixed seems like a terrible idea even though the fogger worked the first year and worked sooooo well.. Hmm I guess I'll just buy a new one. I'm sure I can find a 40 dollar one or maybe even cheaper like otaku did at Michael's. Alright thanks for the help everybody! Yet another problem solved by the geniuses in Technological Terror!


Keep in mind, yours probably wouldn't cost $70. I had to go through American DJ for repairs, and my fogger is bigger. But I don't know where you would get parts for yours. Glad to be of any help, and again, hope you can get it fixed or find a real cheap replacement.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I always get the cheapo fogger...get one season...and consider them disposable...


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help


----------

